# Wading east bay



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wade fished east bay this morning at the refuge. East northeast winds and some cloud cover allowed me to land quite a bit of trout on top water. Here's the best one of the morning.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice fish. I've always wanted to try some of those spots down there.
Just a long drive for me.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice trout.


----------



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

I tell ya those fish ate top water till ten o'clock


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nothing like a good topwater bite.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

trophytroutman said:


> Nothing like a good topwater bite.


DUDE?


----------



## speckledred87 (Aug 22, 2013)

I been searching for speckled trout cant seem to find any. nice catch though


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice Trout, I haven't fished over since Ike and I was wondering about the bottom from the ramp over to Frozen Point. Is there some firm bottom or is it deep mud?


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

I want to go wading with you man ... Nice fish


----------



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol hey I'm always down to make new fishin buddies and share tips. Y'all might teach me something I don't know


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I was fishing the same day and the bite was shut down around 7:30am for me.

Nice catch


----------

